# on ebay  EVINRUDE ELTO SPEEDIBIKE Antique bicycle motor 1930's brochure lot prewar



## bike (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221103544035


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2012)

Best of luck Bike!


----------



## bike (Aug 20, 2012)

*less than I paid*

trying to recoup in an open market......................................................................... never know- re chief parts that brought record amts with a failure to pay... I do not know the actual mkt value today- very rare pape=- one guy asked if included the motor! 4-5k for complete orig setup...


----------



## bike (Aug 20, 2012)

*HATE ebay*

hate the fact that I trained lots of people to sell there and now they F... sellers- but I truly do not know the value of this item and think ebay will tell- maybe cheap..........but gives me the chance to recoup


----------

